# Happy Birthday, Dixie!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 4th Birthday Dixie!

What a beautiful and talented girl she is, great video.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Dixie! What a sweetie!


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

Happy birthday Dixie ! And cheers, to many many more!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Dixie, hope you have a lovely day sweet girl x


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Dixie.

She is a very athletic girl and very well trained. Bravo!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Not sure how I missed this - Happy Birthday Dixie! You look like you have a very fun filled and adventerous life!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Just saw this. Happy belated birthday, Dixie! Great video.


----------

